# Cheque for 8,000euro,what to do?



## pink lady (12 Dec 2006)

Hi All,
A friend of mine has just sold a mare.  She got a cheque for 8000 for it.  She is in full time employment and already is paying the top rate of tax.  She really does not want to have to pay 42% on this one-off cheque.  What can she do?

Is there somewhere she could get it cashed?

She would be very grateful of any advice.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Dec 2006)

We don't allow discussion of tax evasion which is illegal.


----------

